# Extra male Salt Creek Pumilio



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a few extra male SC pumilio, not really worth shipping but they are very nice bright orange frogs. If anyone local or in the SE I travel to semi regular is in need let me know, $50 each or trades considered.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

If you decide to ship let me know. I am likely just outside your travel zone lol


----------

